# Din A3 Plakat für Bewerbung als Mediengestalter



## B-Squad (4. April 2004)

Guten Abend !


Und zwar folgendes :

Ich habe mich bei einer Agentur als Mediengestalter beworben. Nun kam ein Brief in dem steht, dass ich in die 2. Auswahlrunde bin.

Ich muss bis zum 13.4 ein Din A3 Plakat zu einem bestimmten Thema (Thema: "Mitarbeitersuche - Schwerpunkt Azubi Mediengestalter" witzig und auffaellig auf den Punkt zu bringen) entwickeln.

Nun wollte ich fragen, ob ihr vielleicht ein paar coole und kreative Ideen habt, bzw. ob ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben koennt, wie ich in die naechste Runde gelangen kann. Problem ist, dass ich soetwas noch nie gemacht habe 


Ich waere sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir helfen koenntet.

Ciao your B-Squad


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. April 2004)

Ich glaube, die Agentur möchte keine Ideen von tutorials.de-Usern sehen,
sondern von dir persönlich. Wenn du konkrete Fragen zu Photoshop hast und
diese noch nicht beantwortet sind, dann frag jederzeit.

Aber bitte keine derartigen Beiträge mehr. Danke.

[closed]


----------

